# Tile over finished Concrete



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

I just quoted a job where the the finished floor is finished concrete with a radiant heat system underneath.

Its a downtown condo in toronto. The HO wants me to do new tile in the bathroom but also have it leading out into the hallway into kitchen. There is tile already in the bathroom, but everything else is the finished concrete floor. It looks like it has some type of sealer on it.

Is there any type of special consideration I need to take into account for prep. Should I etch it with a chemical, grind it? red guard it for crack prevention?

tips advice? 

The tile hasn't been picked yet, but its probably gonna be 12'' x 12'' ceramic or porcelain


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Concrete must be virgin. Scarify or shot-blast before tiling. 

No chemicals :no:


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Could not roll on a product like redguard to make the transfer?

If I do need to scarify how much?

would it be a process like this


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

is it polished and painted floor?? I did one before had to rent a big floor grinder that had stones under it. Did the entire floor and rough it up good. I used Custom megaflex for that job that was be fore i turned blue


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

not painted but it looks like it has a clear sealer on it. its very very smooth.

There isnt alot of floor space to grind its enough. the hallway is 3' wide by 15' long and the kitchen floor is maybe 3' x 7'. Its one of those ritzy but super rinky dink condos. If I had to grind it shouldn't take me too long and I might rather do it with an adapter on my hand grinder then rent one of those pig dogs.

But ive never done it before so Im not quite sure what a good estimate of time for a space like that may be? with a hand held attachment half a day?

after I got it back to virgin concrete would I still want to use a crack prevention membrane. its a a suspend slab Im sure the concrete is close to 8 inches thick if not more. I like that idea of a product like red guard in this situation, but maybe its just totally unnecessary for this type of slab.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Should probably use a 5in cup grinder w/vac and figure at least half a day.
http://www.jimslimstools.com/Produc...--5in-Concrete-Surfacing-Grinder__1773AK.aspx


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bastien1337 said:


> Could not roll on a product like redguard to make the transfer?
> 
> If I do need to scarify how much?
> 
> would it be a process like this


I use a Bosch concrete cup grinder and extractor:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Have you put some water on the concrete to check if it beads up or how fast it absorbs? Grinder sounds like the way to go if you need to break the surface.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

dr angus..................busting on the safety gear and big red hat..........you go boy


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> Have you put some water on the concrete to check if it beads up or how fast it absorbs? Grinder sounds like the way to go if you need to break the surface.


this is a good tip, although I can tell by looking at it is sealed. but its still something I will try.

the rest of the advice is good as well. thanks guys.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

all else fails man.....................gas and a match heat the concrete back up:jester::laughing:


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll get some pics when I can so yall can see what I be talking about. But Im thinking the grinder set up is the way to go.

it isnt much floor space, so it shouldn't be to bad I just want to estimate what I need to do properly. I dont care how long it takes, I just want to know exactly what I need to do and how long it WILL take.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

This is one of the cheapest grinder attachments you can buy for this purpose:

https://www.tiletools.com/product/v...-for-45-angle-grinders-pearl-abrasive-264.cfm

I have ground down 300 sq ft of concrete with my 5" grinder in a few hours.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

nice angus..................i have 2 7inch makita of course


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Bastien1337....The cup grinder is the way to go to get that concrete ready for the tile. That small area you got shouldnt take very long at all. You should be good at your half day no problem....and thats taking into account the clean up.:thumbsup:


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> This is one of the cheapest grinder attachments you can buy for this purpose:
> 
> https://www.tiletools.com/product/v...-for-45-angle-grinders-pearl-abrasive-264.cfm
> 
> I have ground down 300 sq ft of concrete with my 5" grinder in a few hours.


 Hey Angus dust buddie seems cheaper,I saw it somewhere on the internet for around $100 and it also comes with the hose adapter which is universal...PA only offers the cup,but PA cup looks like its aluminum better than the plastic from DB,but still we know some plastic parts are made out of serious strong plastic mixtures.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

angus242 said:


> This is one of the cheapest grinder attachments you can buy for this purpose:
> 
> https://www.tiletools.com/product/v...-for-45-angle-grinders-pearl-abrasive-264.cfm
> 
> I have ground down 300 sq ft of concrete with my 5" grinder in a few hours.


I have the 5" dewalt grinder can I get an attachment for that?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bastien1337 said:


> I have the 5" dewalt grinder can I get an attachment for that?



Call and talk with Rich.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Its looking more like the dust buddie might be the way to go. I cant find a 5" attachment for the vacuguard product.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Call and talk with Rich.


is that the customer service number on the site or a different number?

*If you have a question or a comment, please fill out the form below. You can also reach us directly by phone during our normal business hours of 7:30am to 5pm CDT.*
*Our Toll-Free number is 800-830-8665*​ *Ph: 262-790-2170
Fax: 262-790-2177*​


----------

